# Stc-1000 Probe Thingy



## Pleasure Master (9/11/12)

Hi All,
I'm after a stainless probe thingy for my HLT, would something like this be suitable;

http://www.meas-spec.com/product/t_product.aspx?id=4356


Although, I would be happy with something to just 'hand over the side'


cheers


----------



## QldKev (9/11/12)

Pleasure Master said:


> Hi All,
> I'm after a stainless probe thingy for my HLT, would something like this be suitable;
> 
> http://www.meas-spec.com/product/t_product.aspx?id=4356
> ...




The rubber probe that comes with it, is great for throwing into the liquid. My HLT, RIMS and HERMS all run this way. As did the measurement one I used on my BIAB for a couple of years.

QldKev


----------



## petechallis (9/11/12)

I have one of these
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=3401


----------



## Pleasure Master (9/11/12)

QldKev said:


> The rubber probe that comes with it, is great for throwing into the liquid. My HLT, RIMS and HERMS all run this way. As did the measurement one I used on my BIAB for a couple of years.
> 
> QldKev




I read this when I was 'searching', will do this until something comes along..

Damn.. the Latino bird on 'Modern Family' is hot..


----------



## citizensnips (9/11/12)

Craft brewer sell a stainless probe that works perfectly with the stc. I have one and it's awesome, would recommend it to anyone


----------



## Pleasure Master (9/11/12)

I was there today...and forgot all about it...


----------

